
Show HN: Follow YC companies' blog posts - earlyriser
http://techtronium.com
======
lozzo
I am glad I stumbled on you. This is a useful aggregator. I particularly like
the fact that it's not asking anybody to upvote/downvote the result of the
aggregation. Good luck with it.

